# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Almanya NABUCCO'da taktik değiştiriyor

## bozok

*BU OYUN KARşISINDA TüRKİYE NE YAPACAK?*



05.04.2010 

Angela Merkel’in Türkiye ziyaretinin önemli ayaklarından biri enerjiydi. Almanya, *NABUCCO* projesinin en büyük finansörü. Projenin fikir babası “*Rusya’ya bağımlılıktan kurtulun*” diyen ABD. Türkiye, NABUCCO projesinin kilit ülkesi. Ancak boru hattına gaz bulmakta henüz başarı sağlanmış değil. üstelik yapılan anlaşma Türkiye’yi sadece transit ülke olarak konumlandırıyor. Türkiye’nin yüzde 15 talebinden vazgeçtiği yönünde haberler yabancı ajanslar tarafından duyuruldu. Peki, neye karşılık? *AB tam üyeliği karşılığında mı?* Merkel’in AB ülkelerini Türkiye’nin imtiyazlı ortaklığına alıştırdığı artık herkesin malumu. Türkiye ziyaretinde de bundan geri adım atmadığı görüldü.

Merkel’in Almanya’sı başta olmak üzere Avrupa'da tam bir "*gaz bağımlısı*" olma paniği yaşanıyor. Bu panik Türkiye'ye baskıyı artırırken bazı Avrupa ülkelerini de Rusya ile “gizli" bağlantılar kurmaya itiyor.

AB, bir taraftan Rus şirketi Gazprom'u tekelcilik ile suçlarken; İngiliz, Alman, İtalyan ve Hollanda şirketleri, Gazprom ile sürekli AB standartları dışında anlaşmalar imzalıyorlar. En çok anlaşma yapan ülke ise Almanya. üstelik Türkiye’ye yapılan baskılar sonucu Azerbaycan’la Türkiye arasındaki *“enerji kardeşliği*” bozulma yoluna girdi. Ermeni açılımının ilk somut sonucu bu oldu.

Avrupa çıkışını stratejik olarak en büyük potansiyel sayan Azerbaycan, Türkiye’ye baskı için kendi gaz tüketicilerini yönlendirmeyi istiyor. Azerbaycan’ın Rusya’ya teslim edeceği gazın miktarı ise yıllık 500 milyon metreküp (mcm). Azeri yetkililere göre “*bu miktar Bakü’ye avantaj sağlamıyor.*” Diğer komşusu İran yalnız kış aylarında ve kuzey bölgelerinde gaza ihtiyaç duyuyor. Zaten Türkmen gazı İran’ın ihtiyacını karşılıyor. Aralık 2009’da açılan yeni boru hattı Devletabad’dan İran’a giriyor. Bu hat ile Körpece-Kurtköy hattı İran’a yıllık 14 milyar metreküp (bcm) sağlayabilir. Bu oran 20 bcm’a çıkabilir. Ayrıca Azerbaycan Gürcistan’a avantajlı şartlardan gaz sevkini sürdürüyor. 2013 yılına kadar yapılan anlaşmayla günlük 1.5 mcm gaz Gürcistan’a verilecek. Ayrıca anlaşmanın 5 yıl daha uzatılması söz konusu. Bütün bu şartlar Azerbaycan için Türkiye’yi uzaklaştırırken, Gazprom’u gerçek bir alternatif haline getiriyor. Tıpkı Merkel’in Almanya’sı, ya da AB gibi. Türkiye ise enerji faslının açılması için Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi’nin vetosuyla karşı karşıya.

Almanya NABUCCO projesine katılması için Kremlin’e en üst düzeyden teklifte bulundu. Bu teklif NABUCCO için gaz bulmakta zorlanan AB’nin taktik değişikliğini gösteriyor. Rus yetkililere göre Kremlin henüz kararını vermiş değil. Bu kararı vermesinde Azerbaycan ve Türkmenistan’ın Rusya’ya karşı tutumu belirleyici olacaktır. Azerbaycan ve Türkmenistan Rusya ile işbirliğini geliştirme yönünde kararlar alırlarsa, Moskova NABUCCO’ya katılacak.


*Hüseyin Vodinalı
*Odatv.com

----------

